# Mk4 rear seat delete / build



## snobum (Dec 16, 2005)

So years ago i deleted my rear seats and have not run them for a very long time. I have to carry my dogs and various heavy things. i want to still carry the spare tire and dont want to be be flush all the way back. This is just part one its not perfect and there are some gaps, i will carpet it and refine as i go. 



















And this is not going to be the final this is just the initial mock up.


----------



## snobum (Dec 16, 2005)

here is another photo again it doesnt look flawless.


----------



## builtvw (Sep 20, 2009)

weird


----------



## snobum (Dec 16, 2005)

weird to some but its just a jig. the finished product is going to be metal so when its finished in will look unlike anything in a jetta.


----------



## msheehan (Jan 28, 2011)

thats a brilliant idea with the hinges and having it fold up, it may not look great right now but once you hide those hinges and wrap it how you want its gunna look sick as fuggg


----------

